# Boîtier CPL Devolo 500 AVPlus et Livebox



## Ersaud (19 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour, 

J'ai choisi le nouveau boîtier CPL de Devolo (dLAN® 500 AVplus) pour créer un réseau domestique. 

Le revendeur m'incite à vérifier la compatibilité de ce boîtier avec la Livebox d'Orange qui me donne accès à Internet. (traitement du signal spécifique ?)

Je ne trouve pas d'info sur la site d'Orange (qui met en avant des CPL à sa marque) ni dans d'autres sources sur le Net. 

Ces produits sont certifiés Homeplug. Je ne vois donc pas pourquoi il pourrait y avoir une "incompatibilité". 

Merci d'avance.


----------



## NQuoi (19 Septembre 2011)

Je suis en Devolo 200, et ça fonctionne sans problème avec Orange.
Il y a en téléchargement un patch pour les 200, je ne sais pas s'il faut le faire pour les 500 aussi?
En tout cas je n'ai jamais rencontré de problèmes avec ces produits.
Sauf la bande passante qui s'écroule en fonction de la distance (je tombe à 85 Mbits au plus loins...)


----------



## Polo35230 (19 Septembre 2011)

Regarde le lien ci-dessous.
http://www.lesnumeriques.com/devolo-dlan-500-avplus-p296_10865_194.html

Le port ethernet du boîtier CPL (qui sera relié à la box) est annoncé par le constructeur comme étant un port gigabit.
En réalité, ce qu'il faudrait savoir, c'est si c'est un port 10/100/1000 auto-adaptatif.
Si c'est le cas (et c'est quasiment certain), il n'y aura pas de pb, quelles que soient les specs du port ethernet de la box...
Le revendeur n'a qu'à passer un coup de fil chez Devolo pour s'en assurer...

La compatibilité entre la box et le boîtier CPL se joue au niveau ethernet.

Ensuite, côté CPL, la compatibilité entre les boîtiers se joue au niveau des normes Homeplug (85, 200, 500).
Un boîtier 85mbps ne communiquera jamais avec un 200mbps.
Devolo annonce néanmoins une compatibilité entre ses 200 et ses 500
Il vaut mieux également rester chez le même constructeur.


----------



## Ersaud (19 Septembre 2011)

Merci pour toutes ces précisions. je vais pouvoir "pousser" plus loin cette vérification. Le 500 de Devolo semble être un très bon produit.


----------



## Rotschreck (27 Décembre 2015)

Même si je répond un peu tard et même si je suis un utilisateur PC et non MAC, je pense que nous pouvons communiquer.

J'avais également des dLAN 200 mini et tout fonctionnait nickel avec la livebox orange.

Je suis passé à des Devolo dLAN 550 duo+ et j'avais des pertes de réseau inexpliquées.

en modifiant les paramètres de la carte réseau de auto-négociation à 1 Gb/s, cela fonctionne mieux, mais j'ai encore quelques déco aléatoires.

Je pense donc qu'un réglages fn de la carte réseau semble nécéssaire pour le bon fonctionnement avec les boitiers CPL. Je ne pense pas que la Livebox y soit pour quelque chose.


----------



## Petit Lu 32 (15 Août 2018)

Bonjour à tous,
Après un violent orage dimanche soir, ma livebox orange a rendu l'âme.
Je viens d'en récupérer une neuve chez Orange. Tout remarche sauf...
mon Devolo dLan 500 AV Wireless+. La 2ème prise clignote comme avant mais je n'arrive plus à utiliser le réseau domestique de mon disque dur multimedia La Cie LaCinema Classic HD.
Celui-ci étant branché avec un cable éthernet sous la prise Devolo.
La 1ère prise, étant branché sur la livebox par un cable éthernet également.
Que faire ?
Dois-je débrancher les deux prises devolo, enlever les cables éthernet et réinstaller le tout ?


----------



## Petit Lu 32 (15 Août 2018)

Je tiens à préciser que dans les préférences réseau de l'iMac, il n'y a plus que "Livebox-68DE" d'affiché. Auparavant je pouvais choisir entre "Livebox-68DE" et "devolo-f4068dca6bdd".
Pour le réseau de mon DD multimedia LaCinema Classic, j'utilisais le protocole DHCP et cela se connectait automatiquement.
Ainsi je pouvais voir le contenu de mon Nas directement sur ma TV.


----------



## JLB21 (16 Août 2018)

Bonjour,
A propos de Devolo, je tiens à apporter un témoignage. 
Mon réseau est en composé de Devolo 1200+ (je suis connecté à l'internet par fibre).
Cette semaine, le logiciel Devolo Cockpit m'a proposé une mise à jour de mes boîtiers pour passer au 64 bits. Mise à jour que j'ai faite à mon grand regret puisque plus aucun ne fonctionne, malgré x tentatives de reset.
J'ai dû commander de nouveaux CPL, mais pas Devolo…


----------



## Petit Lu 32 (20 Août 2018)

JLB21 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> A propos de Devolo, je tiens à apporter un témoignage.
> Mon réseau est en composé de Devolo 1200+ (je suis connecté à l'internet par fibre).
> Cette semaine, le logiciel Devolo Cockpit m'a proposé une mise à jour de mes boîtiers pour passer au 64 bits. Mise à jour que j'ai faite à mon grand regret puisque plus aucun ne fonctionne, malgré x tentatives de reset.
> J'ai dû commander de nouveaux CPL, mais pas Devolo…


En téléphonant au site Devolo, il s'avère après divers essais que ma première prise (celle reliée à la livebox) est morte. Le petit voyant au centre ne s'allume pas.
Comme l'ensemble est sous garantie (3 ans), je vais essayer de me le faire échanger.
Quelle modèle de CPL avez-vous acheté ?


----------



## Petit Lu 32 (1 Septembre 2018)

Petit Lu 32 a dit:


> En téléphonant au site Devolo, il s'avère après divers essais que ma première prise (celle reliée à la livebox) est morte. Le petit voyant au centre ne s'allume pas.
> Comme l'ensemble est sous garantie (3 ans), je vais essayer de me le faire échanger.
> Quelle modèle de CPL avez-vous acheté ?



Bonjour,
Je viens de me faire rembourser.
Je voudrais savoir si je dois racheter le Devolo dLan 500 AV Wireless+ ou bien un autre modèle de Devolo ou une autre marque.
Je signale que mon usage est limité à brancher des appareils (situés dans une autre pièce que mon iMac et ma livebox) par des cables éthernet.
Je n'ai pas trop besoin de wi-fi.


----------



## JLB21 (10 Septembre 2018)

Bonjour,
Je répond tardivement.
J'ai acquis des TP-Link CPL 2000 Mbps avec 2 Ports Ethernet : débit très supérieur à celui des Devolo, pas de prise de tête, connexion immédiate sans aucune opération d'appairage, je ne regrette pas mes Devolo…


----------



## Petit Lu 32 (10 Septembre 2018)

JLB21 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Je répond tardivement.
> J'ai acquis des TP-Link CPL 2000 Mbps avec 2 Ports Ethernet : débit très supérieur à celui des Devolo, pas de prise de tête, connexion immédiate sans aucune opération d'appairage, je ne regrette pas mes Devolo…


Donc si je comprends bien,
je peux brancher ma livebox (qui reçoit les informations de mon Nas via cable Ethernet) sur la 1ère prise
et sur la 2ème prise, je peux brancher mon DD multimedia ainsi qu'un autre appareil avec deux ports Ethernet différents ?


----------



## Petit Lu 32 (8 Novembre 2018)

Bonjour,
Je viens de recevoir un devolo dlan 1200 triple+ à la place de mon Devolo dLan 500 AV Wireless+ (qui ne fonctionnait plus)
mais là je ne comprends pas comment cela marche : j'ai cliquer sur les boutons de chaque boîtier 1 seconde et il ne se passe rien.
Le logiciel devolo Cockpit ne détecte rien (cf illustration)





Que dois-je faire ?
Merci


----------

